# Carlos Veerhoff: Double violin concerto op.55 (1984)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

For all those of you who like it a bit more challenging, I am proud to announce that the full score of the "_Concerto for 2 violins and orchestra op.55_" (1984) by composer *Carlos Veerhoff* (1926-2011) is now available for free download from my website. I am honoured to host most of the musical papers of Carlos Veerhoff who was a distinguished composer. The presented double violin concerto was premiered in 1984 by famous Ruggiero Ricci (who also commissioned the first violin concerto op.40 by Carlos Veerhoff), but was never published and never recorded. So the work remained a mystery until now. Now you can dip into history and study the score!

Here is the score: http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/

And here is more information on Carlos Veerhoff: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Veerhoff

Best,
Tobias


----------

